# A77II



## Charliedelta (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm considering getting a Sony A77II, mainly for its very high burst speed (12fps), combined with its 24 megapixels. I would need it to shoot at the highest possible fps value while still getting pictures that I print as large as possible.

Does anybody have any experience with it? I read online that burst mode will control the aperture. I see that as a limitation. Does that apply also to shutter priority and to manual? What if I preset the focus, would it still have this limitation?

Thanks


----------



## Wasp1 (Mar 23, 2016)

I have done the 12 fps on my grandies one day but with my Sony  a77.
Just read this and went and hunted them down and I am in manual close enough to full time not.
And not one shot came out with a blur to it as I had to follow both girls as the ran down a dirt path.
I found no limitation to doing this, All shots are to me at the class that I could print each and every one of them.
On the day my settings were this, F9, ISO 200, Aperture 1/500th of a second. 
Hope this helps a little.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 25, 2016)

From my understanding it will lock exposure with AF ... though I never actually tried this function, hmm ... I will have to try it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 25, 2016)

Ok, so since it is a mode of its own it controls the exposure.
I appears that it sets the camera to Aperture Priority.
Focus mode will be controlled by the focus switch.


----------

